# My emmersed setup



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I decided to try something that was very easy and no maintenance.

Heres are the cryptocorynes I have in my emmersed setup:

C. minima 'Bukit Merah'
C. ideii
C. cordata 'KR01'
C. x purpurea
C. bangkaensis 'bangka giant'
C. usteriana x walkeri
C. cordata var. cordata "Blassii"
C. longicauda 'green'
C. moehlmanni
C. x willissii "Lucens"
C. usteriana
C. affinis
C. Retrospiralis
C. Wendtii 'green gecko'
C. nurii - 'pahang'
C. usterenia
C. spiaralis - dwarf
C. parva

I also have a stem of Hygrophila sp. 'araguaia'.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

What's the idea behind this? Is it just to get a bunch of propagation? JW because I thought most plants that were grown emersed suffered from pretty bad die off if you decided to submerge them.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont even know what an emmersed setup is?

anyone care to explain please?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I think it is when you pot the plants and keep the pots soaked in water. So only the roots are in the water and not the whole plant. You can buy plants like this in so pet store now but I have no experience with them. I was thinking of buying some for my 50 breeder but have not made up my mind yet. Keep us informed on how the growth is once you plant them in the tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Selling these???
I don't get what your doing either...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Its like keeping house plants. I just want to keep the plants. Most plants look a lot different when grown out of the water compared to under water like cryptocorynes. Cryptocorynes get a very nice spathe when grown emmersed.

I am not mass producing them, and will probably only trade to get other plants. Plants grown emmersed will grow a lot faster and most plant farms grow them this way.

An emmersed setup is keeping the plants roots in water but allowing the plant to grow out of water.

Some of these crypts wont even grow submerged, so they have to grow this way. Its like keeping piranha, just want to study them.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Is that your old hydro setup for marijuana? lol. Couldnt help myself.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Is that your old hydro setup for marijuana? lol. Couldnt help myself.


No, I thats in the other room.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool.
I'm planning on planting my 55 that I'm finally setting up.
Would it be worth to grow them outside the tank then place them once they are to a good size?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Very cool.
> I'm planning on planting my 55 that I'm finally setting up.
> Would it be worth to grow them outside the tank then place them once they are to a good size?


If you want fast growth. A lot of plants grow faster emmersed than submerged. What kind of plants will you be using?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks like a plant torture chamber!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Very cool.
> I'm planning on planting my 55 that I'm finally setting up.
> Would it be worth to grow them outside the tank then place them once they are to a good size?


If you want fast growth. A lot of plants grow faster emmersed than submerged. What kind of plants will you be using?
[/quote]

Not sure.
I have a 55 with moon sand and eco complete...
Lighting is 2 24inch T-5's so nothing special.
I am looking at better lighting options but it will be low light and no Co2.

Open to suggestions for sure.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

What types of plants does this work for? and what would happen if you grew a non aquatic plant with its full body apart from roots submerged?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

hughie said:


> What types of plants does this work for? and what would happen if you grew a non aquatic plant with its full body apart from roots submerged?


Just about every type of aquatic plant can be grown emmersed. If you grew a non aquatic plant under water it would rot. You can grow any plant emmersed, which most hydroponic systems are an example of that.

Basically I am taking aquatic plants which grow submerged in water and coverting them to a non submerged plant by keeping them in a humid environment (80-90% humidity).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> What types of plants does this work for? and what would happen if you grew a non aquatic plant with its full body apart from roots submerged?


Just about every type of aquatic plant can be grown emmersed. If you grew a non aquatic plant under water it would rot. You can grow any plant emmersed, which most hydroponic systems are an example of that.

Basically I am taking aquatic plants which grow submerged in water and coverting them to a non submerged plant by keeping them in a humid environment (80-90% humidity).
[/quote]

Alot of plants that we use as aquatic are actually semi aquatic and arnt submerged in the water usually (in nature). They are more bogish plants so they usually have high humidity. I know javamoss is fine to grow emmersed if you heep it in a terrerium like setup thats humid.

Submerged- grown under water
emmersed- not grown under water

So what is your purpose for this. Are you eventually converting them back to submerged, or no? From what ive heard the plant usualyl dies off completly almost when swiching, but regrows from the roots with the modified leaves

Wouldnt they got more light if you put them under the light parallel to the fixture?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> What types of plants does this work for? and what would happen if you grew a non aquatic plant with its full body apart from roots submerged?


Just about every type of aquatic plant can be grown emmersed. If you grew a non aquatic plant under water it would rot. You can grow any plant emmersed, which most hydroponic systems are an example of that.

Basically I am taking aquatic plants which grow submerged in water and coverting them to a non submerged plant by keeping them in a humid environment (80-90% humidity).
[/quote]

Alot of plants that we use as aquatic are actually semi aquatic and arnt submerged in the water usually (in nature). They are more bogish plants so they usually have high humidity. I know javamoss is fine to grow emmersed if you heep it in a terrerium like setup thats humid.

Submerged- grown under water
emmersed- not grown under water

So what is your purpose for this. Are you eventually converting them back to submerged, or no? From what ive heard the plant usualyl dies off completly almost when swiching, but regrows from the roots with the modified leaves

Wouldnt they got more light if you put them under the light parallel to the fixture?
[/quote]

My main purpose for this is just to collect and study the plants. Crypts put out some really nice looking spathes and the non crypts will hopefully flower.

Some of them will be submerged eventually and some wont. It depends on how well they grow for me. Yes, most of the crypts will suffer from crypt rot but I guess that will be part of the experiment. I will eventually switch them to an aquarium an slowly flood it. Kinda like the amazon.

Yes, they would get more light the other way but I want to put some more flats under there so I am going to leave them as they are. One shop light is enough light for them but I added another because of the parva, which likes higher light.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Is that your old hydro setup for marijuana? lol. Couldnt help myself.


No, I thats in the other room.








[/quote]
Let's see some pics of that screw the crypts!

Lol cool setup though man I love crypts they look so wild especially in p tanks


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Is that your old hydro setup for marijuana? lol. Couldnt help myself.


No, I thats in the other room.








[/quote]

LOL crack me up man. He right though. Growing any palnt like this really speeds up the process. Ive thought about starting an indoor garden and growing veges all winter. Got a friend that does that and the turn around is pretty fast. Is that all DIY or you buy the system?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Its all DIY. Its just two shop lights held up by some pvc that I bought for less than $8.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Funny how no one can believe it's just for interest!

Very neat set up sir. Will be interested to see growth pics soon!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My first spathe!!!!!


----------

